# "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nach dem Kommentar von Herrn Spille bin ich zum ersten Mal wirklich zuversichtlich bei Ryzen  Sind ja schließlich nur noch ca. 20 Tage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

WAAAAAS? Daniel hat sich im Januar einen i7-7700K gekauft?

S P A L T E R !    

(frei nach Monty Phyton)


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie immer gilt es abzuwarten, bis etwas offiziell bestätigt wird


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nach den letzten Meldungen bin ich zuversichtlich, dass ich irgendeine 8C/16T Ryzen CPU für 400-500€ angeboten bekomme. Wie sie am Ende benannt wird,  ob sie mit 3,2GHz oder 3,7GHz kommt oder kein OC zulässt ist mir Wumpe, letzeres wäre aber natürlich nice to have. Bei meinem 4,5 Jahre alten Xeon 1230V2 (Ivy Bride - 4C/8T - 3,3 GHz) hat es mich auch nicht gestört und es wird unabhängig von der eigentlich benötigten CPU Leistung einfach Zeit für eine neue Plattform, die dann wieder für die nächsten 4 Jahre zum Einsatz kommt. 

Cannonlake für Sockel 1151 kommt mit 6C/12T im nächste Jahr 2018 schlichtweg zu spät und ein 7700K mit 5GHz ist einfach nur  .


----------



## End0fSeven (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bin echt gespannt darauf!

Aber ich denke, mein i7-3930k wird mir noch die nächsten 2-3 Jahre reichen. Zumal ich letztes Jahr diesen Prozessor + Board aus einer Liquidation sau günstig ersteigern konnte. (Genau genommen knapp 300€ für beides (Neu)).

Ich bin aber am meisten auf Zen+Vega gespannt, also die APU. Das könnte extrem Interessante Notebooks geben 

Konkurenz belebt nunmal das geschäft!


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich warte erstmal ab was der Prozessor bringt bevor ich über eine Investition nachdenke. Aber wenn Ryzen und Vega einschlagen, könnte ich mir vorstellen Ende des Jahres einen reinen AMD-Rechner zu bauen. 

Diesen aber als 2. Rechner, denn mein i7-5820K und die GTX1080 sind dann noch lange nicht End-of-Life. 

Dieser Rechner würde dann auch Windows 10 verpasst bekommen als reiner Gamingrechner. Mein Gamingverhalten dürfte ja durch Steam schon ausreichend dokumentiert sein, so dass Microsoft nichts neues lernt. Und ich hätte mit der Kiste Zugriff auf diverse DX12-Only-Titel.


----------



## End0fSeven (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab was der Prozessor bringt bevor ich über eine Investition nachdenke. Aber wenn Ryzen und Vega einschlagen, könnte ich mir vorstellen Ende des Jahres einen reinen AMD-Rechner zu bauen.
> 
> Diesen aber als 2. Rechner, denn mein i7-5820K und die GTX1080 sind dann noch lange nicht End-of-Life.
> 
> Dieser Rechner würde dann auch Windows 10 verpasst bekommen als reiner Gamingrechner. Mein Gamingverhalten dürfte ja durch Steam schon ausreichend dokumentiert sein, so dass Microsoft nichts neues lernt. Und ich hätte mit der Kiste Zugriff auf diverse DX12-Only-Titel.



Momentan lassen jedoch DX12 Spiele auf sich warten.
Die Spiele die DX12 haben, laufen dann meist schlechter als DX11 Spiele..

Also wenn du vor hast deinen "alten PC" doch noch zu verkaufen, an der 1080 wäre ich dann schon Interessiert 
Aber bis dahin, fliesst noch viel Wasser die Aare runter.


----------



## Pumpi (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mir wäre ein CanonLake mit 6 Kernen, und vermutlich ~20% höherer IPC als Ryzen, allemal lieber. Zumal der Intel schätzungsweise auch noch besser taktbar sein wird. Lieber 6 schnelle Kerne als 8 Behäbige. Preislich dürften sich die Prozessoren dann nicht viel geben....


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Diesmal ist halt Intel "zu spät dran" mit 6 Kernen im Mainstream (zum attraktiven [Plattform]Preis), sonst ist es ja immer AMD (auch bei GPUs).


----------



## XD-User (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das wird definitiv das interessanteste Jahr seit 2011/2012 was Prozessoren allgemeint angeht 
Ich freue mich auf eure Tests und schön viele Benchmarks.

Der 6 Kerner sieht defintiv interessant aus je nach Takt.
Außerdem muss man natürlich immer den Schirmchendrink-Faktor beachten 

@Mark
Genau das Problem habe ich auch, der Name ist noch leicht befremdlich.


----------



## shootme55 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich sags mal so: Mein Intel 6-Kerner ist verkauft, ich brauch was neues. Und in 3-7 Wochen kommt mir ein Octa-Core ins Haus. Ob es ein Intel oder ein AMD wird hängt jetzt nur noch vom Preis der AMDs und den Benchmarkergebnissen ab. Aber grundsätzlich würde mich eine Kombi aus Polaris (Vega brauch ich nicht) und Zen am meisten anlachen.


----------



## cuban13581 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Mein Intel 6-Kerner ist verkauft, ich brauch was neues. Und in 3-7 Wochen kommt mir ein Octa-Core ins Haus. Ob es ein Intel oder ein AMD wird hängt jetzt nur noch vom Preis der AMDs und den Benchmarkergebnissen ab. Aber grundsätzlich würde mich eine Kombi aus Polaris (Vega brauch ich nicht) und Zen am meisten anlachen.



Ich hätte an deiner Stelle abgewartet bis echte Benchmarks der jeweiligen Ryzen CPUs herauskommen und dann erst meine alte CPU verkauft. Es könnte nämlich auch sein, dass die Ryzen CPU das gleiche leisten wie die Intel-Konkurrenz in dem gleichen Preisgefüge. Vielleicht würde ich dieses Jahr auch auf eine AMD CPU aufrüsten aber dann müsste die CPU schon deutlich mehr leisten als mein i5 4460 bei einem Preis von maximal 250€. Und die Energieeffizienz ist für mich auch nicht unwichtig. Mal schauen was uns so erwarten wird.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein CanonLake mit 6 Kernen, und vermutlich ~20% höherer IPC als Ryzen, allemal lieber. Zumal der Intel schätzungsweise auch noch besser taktbar sein wird. Lieber 6 schnelle Kerne als 8 Behäbige. Preislich dürften sich die Prozessoren dann nicht viel geben....



Das wäre auch mein Wunsch, sprich den 7700k auf 6 Kerne aufgebohrt +15% mehr IPC je Kern, mind. Turboboost 3.0, bissl höherer TDP und deaktivierter iGPU mit verlötetem Heatspreader. Sollte doch technisch machbar sein und ich wär sofort am Start, gleich heut!


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich bin mal auf die offiziellen Preise gespannt. Von mir aus könnte AMD aber auch mehr verlangen, sollte die Performance stimmen.


----------



## shootme55 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Hexa ist mir so und so zu langsam. Selbst wenn Ryzen komplett floppt brauch ich was potenteres. Und nein, ich brauchs nicht zum spielen... 

Das Teil bekommt einer meiner Neffen mit der GTX 970 und Laufwerk und USB3 zum Super-Duper-Ultra-Spezialpreis in mein altes Gehäuse (HAF922) eingebaut. Da braucht er nur noch Netzteil und SSD und hat einen guten Spiele-PC. Den CPU-Kühler muss ich ihm wohl auch noch dazu schenken. Ohne die 4,2GHz ist der Xeon beim spielen ein bissl lahm... 

Wir werden sehn wo Cannonlake hin kommt. Aber wenn die Gerüchte stimmen werdens das brauchen um mit Ryzen gleichziehen zu können. Der 6900k ist doch beim spielen nur schwächer als der 7700k wegen dem Basistakt. Und die kolportierten 20% mehr IPC glauch ich erst wenn ich sie sehe, ebenso wie bei Ryzen. Wobei ich sowieso mehr kerne brauche, und nicht mehr Takt. Natürlich nutzt das nix wenn die Kerne so lahm sind wie beim Bulldozer. Ich frag mich bis heute wie die eine neue CPU-Generation auf den Markt bringen konnten, die nichtmal gegen ihren direkten Vorgänger wirklich trumpfen konnte. War wirklich wie damals beim Pentium 4. Und das Konkurrenzprodukt strahlte noch heller.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8 Core CPU Benchmarks Leaked - Thousand Dollar Performer At $389

Intel kann sich warm anziehen.


----------



## cuban13581 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8 Core CPU Benchmarks Leaked - Thousand Dollar Performer At $389
> 
> Intel kann sich warm anziehen.



Siehst du da irgendwelche Spiele in den Benchmarks? Ich sehe da nur Rendering-Programme auf deren Grundlage man Benchmarks durchgeführt hat. Dort haben auch die FX-Bulldozer fast immer eine gute Figur gemacht.


----------



## shootme55 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8 Core CPU Benchmarks Leaked - Thousand Dollar Performer At $389
> 
> Intel kann sich warm anziehen.



Naja es ist WCCF. Der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Seite ist manchmal mit dem Postillon vergleichbar, nur eben nicht so unterhaltsam.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Meinen i5 3570k schicke Ich ziemlich sicher mit Ryzen in Rente. Ob auch meine alten Xeons gehen müssen zeigt sich wenn die Benches und Preise wirklich da sind. 
Bis dahin abwarten und  süffeln.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Auch beim Gaming wirds schon passen. Preis/Leistung sieht halt super aus.


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Momentan lassen jedoch DX12 Spiele auf sich warten.
> Die Spiele die DX12 haben, laufen dann meist schlechter als DX11 Spiele..
> 
> Also wenn du vor hast deinen "alten PC" doch noch zu verkaufen, an der 1080 wäre ich dann schon Interessiert
> Aber bis dahin, fliesst noch viel Wasser die Aare runter.



Träumen sie weiter mein Herr.  Nope mein "Schätzchen" wird nie und nimmer verkauft. Endlich habe ich ein System, dass genau das macht was es soll beim Gaming ... Schön unauffällig in den Hintergrund zu treten. 

Was die DX-12 Titel angeht sehe ich es ähnlich, aber ein paar gute gibt es schon: Forza Horizion 3, Gears of War 4. 
Außerdem ist es eine gute Gelegenheit beide Systeme zu testen und nicht immer auf das Hörensagen von anderen angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## EchoeZ (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mal sehen, was unsere Händler aus den Preisen machen... man hat es sehr schön bei der RX480 Ref gesehen, UVP lag bei 255€, unter 269€ war die nicht zu haben (bis auf einzelne Tagespreise)
Der Preisvorteil zur GTX1060 Ref (299€ UVP, Zotac OEM <280€) war somit futsch.
Die Custom Varianten haben sich dann auch nicht mehr unterschieden.
Wenn nun die kolportierten Preise annähernd stimmen, kann es sein, daß die Händler sich einen ordentlich Hypetrain-Zuschlag gönnen und P/L weniger gut (aber hoffentlich nicht schlechter) daherkommt.


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das wäre auch mein Wunsch, sprich den 7700k auf 6 Kerne aufgebohrt +15% mehr IPC je Kern, mind. Turboboost 3.0, bissl höherer TDP und deaktivierter iGPU mit verlötetem Heatspreader. Sollte doch technisch machbar sein und ich wär sofort am Start, gleich heut!



Bei den "15% mehr IPC" und nur "bissl höhere TDP" bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das so einfach klappt, aber der Rest ist sicher möglich, allerdings nur mit Konkurrenzdruck. Und am Enthusiasmus (sofort, heute,...) merkt man, dass Intel-Fans sogar AMD am nötigsten bräuchten (für ihre Hardware-Träume).


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das wäre auch mein Wunsch, sprich den 7700k auf 6 Kerne aufgebohrt +15% mehr IPC je Kern, mind. Turboboost 3.0, bissl höherer TDP und deaktivierter iGPU mit verlötetem Heatspreader. Sollte doch technisch machbar sein und ich wär sofort am Start, gleich heut!



6 Kerne mit 15% höherer IPC je Kern und dann nur bissl höhere TDP ... Träume können ja so schön sein. 

Bei den Wünschen wird die TDP durch die Decke schießen und du kannst gleich einen Kühl-Kompressor zum kühlen bestellen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Diesmal ist halt Intel "zu spät dran" mit 6 Kernen im Mainstream (zum attraktiven [Plattform]Preis), sonst ist es ja immer AMD (auch bei GPUs).



Entscheidend sind nicht die Kerne sondern die letztendliche Spieleperformance und von der hat man noch nirgends was gesehen.


----------



## ZeroCool261 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind nicht die Kerne sondern die letztendliche Spieleperformance und von der hat man noch nirgends was gesehen.



Schwachsinns Post,

ok dann Spiel doch mal auf einen Single Core Prozessor mit 10 GHz wenn es denn gäben würde,


----------



## Palmdale (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> 6 Kerne mit 15% höherer IPC je Kern und dann nur bissl höhere TDP ... Träume können ja so schön sein.
> 
> Bei den Wünschen wird die TDP durch die Decke schießen und du kannst gleich einen Kühl-Kompressor zum kühlen bestellen.



Naja, wenn man die iGPU nicht nur deaktiviert, sondern schlicht auf dem DIE weglässt und eine reine CPU bastelt, sollte das doch machbar sein . 

Mir persönlich bringen halt 6 oder 8 Kerne wenig, wenn damit die IPC je Kern geringer ist im Vergleich zu den 4-Kernern. Die wenigen Spiele, die tatsächlich nennenswert von 4+ Kernen profitieren sind recht überschaubar im Vergleich zu den zahllosen, die auf hohen Takt reagieren. Der Sprung auf 6 könnt vielleicht langsam losgehen, bis 8 im Mainstream ankommen dauerts bis ins nächste Jahrzehnt



ZeroCool261 schrieb:


> Schwachsinns Post,
> 
> ok dann Spiel doch mal auf einen Single Core Prozessor mit 10 GHz wenn es denn gäben würde,



Stellaris würde butterweich laufen, Release 2016


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die kolportierten Preise für AMDs Ryzen-CPUs ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wenn AMD den Anschluss wieder gefunden hat, kann ich mir einen AMD PC im Herbst vorstellen. Nach ~fünf Jahre mit dem 3930K habe ich Lust auf etwas neues.


----------

